# Bored of gaming. How to stop?



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I want to stop gaming but I don't know how. I literally have no other hobbies and I feel compelled to play them because it's better than watching paint dry. I don't even have patience for them anymore, if I get stuck somewhere for more than a minute I'll just look up a walkthrough or video... Sometimes I go for a day or two without playing anything and guess what? They were super boring days. Then I play something and I realize it's better than not playing anything, even if I don't enjoy it... :/ Being occupied with something does make time pass faster, after all...


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't play games anywhere near as much as I used to. I sort of fell into a habit of playing them out of duty because I had so many games and not a lot else to do, but that can feel like a chore if you are not really in the mood. I don't really know what to advise other than branching out and finding other hobbies which can help occupy your time. I still take an interest in gaming news, discussion and stuff kind of in the hopes I might find something that inspires my enthusiasm. I used to find so many new games I had a real interest in, but these days i'd be lucky to find anything in a couple of months..
I tend to have more of an interest in retro games these days, perhaps playing some old games you played or missed might help inspire you as well?


----------



## dw7979 (Mar 27, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> I want to stop gaming but I don't know how. I literally have no other hobbies and I feel compelled to play them because it's better than watching paint dry. I don't even have patience for them anymore, if I get stuck somewhere for more than a minute I'll just look up a walkthrough or video... Sometimes I go for a day or two without playing anything and guess what? They were super boring days. Then I play something and I realize it's better than not playing anything, even if I don't enjoy it... :/ Being occupied with something does make time pass faster, after all...


I'd have to agree with the other reply, in that I don't play games nearly as much as I used to as well. The only real reason why I stopped playing them was because of getting a girlfriend, but now that that is over I am considering playing them again as I don't have any other hobbies either. I like to workout, but I can't workout for multiple hours a day like I could with games. My suggestion would be to go to the gym or be active in some way (assuming you may not already be doing so). Or you could do what I'm doing now and watch netflix with the combination of going on the internet and browsing random things. Not the best option, but it's an option.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

You could always find a new hobby. I've never been a gamer in my entire life, and I make the days pass alright. There are other things out there you'll find you like to do if you look for them. Maybe reading, writing, or even watching tv. All better than watching paint dry, unless you're watching PBS.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> I tend to have more of an interest in retro games these days, perhaps playing some old games you played or missed might help inspire you as well?


I've been doing this for the past two years but I've hunted down every good FPS and RPG that I missed when I was a kid (not many, thankfully ). Nothing left for me there.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> I've been doing this for the past two years but I've hunted down every good FPS and RPG that I missed when I was a kid (not many, thankfully ). Nothing left for me there.


ah, well, I guess that the only thing is you could try some genres you've not tried? are there any that you've been curious about but never got around to? give those a shot.
I suppose for me, I had an interest in load of various consoles, old computers too. so there is always something that catches my interest.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Gaming got old fast for me. So boring to me now. Much rather browse the web or do nothing at all


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> I've been doing this for the past two years but I've hunted down every good FPS and RPG that I missed when I was a kid (not many, thankfully ). Nothing left for me there.


But have you played Earthbound?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

start making your own game


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Maverick34 said:


> Gaming got old fast for me. So boring to me now. Much rather browse the web or do nothing at all


same here . i just bought an xboxone and i dont play it. im not into games anymore, i find them to be boring for the most part. i only play them when i have family or friends over and just sports games.

just pick up some other hobbies. i have other hobbies im more interested that keep me occupied.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Aribeth said:


> I've been doing this for the past two years but I've hunted down every good FPS and RPG that I missed when I was a kid (not many, thankfully ). Nothing left for me there.


Fav RPGs? Looking for something with skill progression, action/adventure, first person or over-the-shoulder, maybe tactical but not feeling like FPS right now, puzzles a big plus. Idk, I'm actually considering playing Zelda OoT Master Quest, but maybe try to get into Civ V for once. I bought The Binding of Isaac on Steam recently but I don't think I can get into that. It feels so pointless. Besides that I haven't played a single thing since November and starting to crave a good game.


----------



## Nernef (Nov 21, 2015)

I feel the same, I wish I had other things to do with my time. Friends to see, a special someone to enjoy intimacy with, romance and laughter. Not stuck in my damn bedroom finding ways to cope and entertain myself day after day..


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Meet guys i guess....


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

get depression...


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

@Aribeth

Aside from gaming I cook, bake, read, workout, dabble in a foreign language, and chat with folks online. Most of those are easily done at home and as a fellow gamer - they are not that hard lol


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah but there's nothing else to do. Find new games I guess. Find games that have goals that you can incrementally reach to keep giving you that reward/excitement.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can't stand most games these days. I've cut my gaming time by a lot and i don't regret it. I'll play old games i love and maybe the occasional new game that seems good, but the gaming industry, their ****ty hand holding games and their bull**** does not interest me anymore.

I spend my time working out, listening to music, reading and riding my bike and i think that's much better use of my free time. Though i must admit Mount and Blade: Warband is making me struggle a bit. I didn't know that game would be so good when i bought it.

Anyway. If you want to stop you'll need to replace gaming with something else or you'll just go back out of habit and boredom. Depression makes it hard to take up new hobbies too.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Are you working or going to school?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I can't stand most games these days. I've cut my gaming time by a lot and i don't regret it. I'll play old games i love and maybe the occasional new game that seems good, but the gaming industry, their ****ty hand holding games and their bull**** does not interest me anymore.


I feel the same way 



McFly said:


> Are you working or going to school?


nope


----------



## jonesy497 (Mar 29, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> I feel the same way
> 
> nope


Is there a reason for that (not working)? If not then having a job would of course take up a lot of your time and even though you may not get any other hobbies, you may appreciate playing games more since you'd have limited time to do it.

Otherwise if you're like me and not working because anxiety/depression etc, my main hobby is playing games because they're so accessible and don't require other people or any physical activity. I also play badminton when I can but my body limits me.

I've just started taking up arts and crafts. It's been something on my mind for a couple of weeks, like I've had urges to paint or draw or make something. I'm now starting to make jewellery from pressed flowers (which also involves gardening too). As Sims 4 would say, "jonesy497 has discovered the gardening skill!" while also reaching jewellery making skill level 1 Haha.

Anyway maybe that's something you could consider? I know a lot of people who are into anime tend to draw their own comics, or generally have the creativity and imagination to paint, which I don't have, so I'm going for jewellery.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

I've been bored of games for years. I get hyped for new releases, thinking I'll get into a game I really enjoy. Like it'll actually be different this time. I'll play them for an hour or so and then lose all interest. Gaming has become mundane. The same can be said about TV shows, animes, and books/audiobooks. Rarely I'll have a phase where I'll be in the mood to play games or binge on some shows, but it'll be short lived...A week max. The rest of the time I'm just sitting here craving something to do, like there's something obvious that will cure this boredom. I just have no clue what it is. 

The feeling is similar to being hungry, having a taste for something but not knowing what that food actually is. So you end up eating the same old **** anyway.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

jonesy497 said:


> Is there a reason for that (not working)? If not then having a job would of course take up a lot of your time and even though you may not get any other hobbies, you may appreciate playing games more since you'd have limited time to do it.
> 
> Otherwise if you're like me and not working because anxiety/depression etc, my main hobby is playing games because they're so accessible and don't require other people or any physical activity. I also play badminton when I can but my body limits me.
> 
> ...


I have no interest in drawing things or getting a job.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> I have no interest in drawing things or getting a job.


Do your parents get mad? Because I dont want a job. Well, maybe when i get to 20s, but i dont want to work from 18 to 20


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

impedido10 said:


> Do your parents get mad? Because I dont want a job. Well, maybe when i get to 20s, but i dont want to work from 18 to 20


Nope they don't care anymore. They just enable me.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> Nope they don't care anymore. They just enable me.


But they are resentful towards you though? Did they get mad at the beggining?


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

I myself have lost almost all motivation for everything, even simply picking up a video game controller. I'm spending my days staring at a computer screen and then sleep, repeat, repeat. At the same time I feel content, just fine, but I've been getting better when it comes to video games though.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

the problem I face is that most of the stuff I liked was from a different time period and isn't being made or if it is its rare and not to how I like it. no one makes arcade games anymore, the arcade is dead. no one really does top down rts anymore, its either competitive rts with boatloads of micromanagement or nothing. jpgs aren't what they used to be, they now feature annoying jpop nightmares or chibi style. racing games are nowhere near as popular, so there is less of those. survival horror is all but dead.. niche puzzle games don't get much attention at all, used to be released on consoles but these days you have to go through loads and loads of indie game virtual stores to find something you might want. and most of the most popular games tend to be too brown and grey for me, they make me feel depressed. the AAA industry has resorted to turning over the same franchises year after year, innovation takes a back seat because no one wants to take a risk anymore.

I think for me the last straw was when I powered up my ps3 to put in a new game and had to wait over 10 minutes for stuff to download,crash,download again, update, reset, and then hopefully play.... there have been times where it has taken so long I thought, this is bothering me, I don't even know if I can be arsed anymore? and turned it off before I got to play it. back in the old days you put the game in, powered on and youd be playing in seconds... I don't even have a reason to buy a xbox1 or ps4, they are talking about ps4.5 but I haven't even found enough games that make me want to buy ps4! its clearly a unique problem I find myself in because more people than ever are buying the ps4, think it set to outsell the ps2!?
its not the idea of playing games I don';t like anymore, I still have a desire to have fun and to have some form of escapism with current technology, but its how the market has changed and doesn't cater to me anymore.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> I have no interest in drawing things or getting a job.


Well the only thing thats left is getting a boyfriend who will entertain you , have you tried joining some Romanian dating site ?


----------



## ChazB (Sep 21, 2015)

Try learning something new that's challenging! Somebody said learning a new language - that's a good start.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Try fast-paced PVP games like War Thunder. Hard to be bored when you're streaking through the sky at 600km/h, dodging hundreds of bullets and shooting just as many, until the bomber you were hunting explodes into a thousand pieces and you narrowly dodge the debris. I'm pretty anhedonic these days but games like this keep me entertained enough.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Practise some kind of creative hobby (doesn't have to be drawing lots of possibilities,) learn a skill, start playing a sport, workout/exercise.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Nope they don't care anymore. They just enable me.


lol Trade lives with me. You can live here. You won't have time to play games all the time so you will have to stop. I can live there and have your parents who will support me even if I'm not doing well. Win-win.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Try to learn cooking. If your looking for a boyfriend that will be a big plus.


----------



## jonesy497 (Mar 29, 2016)

SouthFL said:


> Try to learn cooking. If your looking for a boyfriend that will be a big plus.


Cooking and baking are fun, especially when you get things right lol. Only trouble I have with that is not enough people to feed my goodies to


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I hate cooking. I hate exercising and physical activity.


----------



## jonesy497 (Mar 29, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> I hate cooking. I hate doing workout/exercise.


Are all creative things out of the question?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

What about porn star or cam modeling?


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

jonesy497 said:


> Cooking and baking are fun, especially when you get things right lol. Only trouble I have with that is not enough people to feed my goodies to


Where's my invite??


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

jonesy497 said:


> Are all creative things out of the question?


What creative things?



McFly said:


> What about porn star or cam modeling?


I have too much self respect to do stuff like that.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> I hate cooking. I hate exercising and physical activity.


What about just being outdoors. I sometimes will just go to the beach and relax..no physical activity required.


----------



## jonesy497 (Mar 29, 2016)

Cooking, baking, drawing, jewellery making, painting, etc that's been suggested. Additionally a good hobby to pick up is playing an instrument or two.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

SouthFL said:


> What about just being outdoors. I sometimes will just go to the beach and relax..no physical activity required.


No, I absolutely hate going outside.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Do you like movies or tv shows? Try getting Netflix and watch some old movies or start binge watching a tv series. When you said you played the old games you liked how old are you talking about? I've seen this store that sells the regular Nintendo and Nintendo 64 games and consoles. I used to play those games for hours especially super smash bros.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> I have too much self respect to do stuff like that.


How about joining the military? You can shoot guns and you'll be around muscular guys all day. There's also the reserves if you don't want to make it full time.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Medicine.
Yep, you'd look good in a little nurse uniform.  hehehe

But imagine if you didn't hate doing everything, imagine that you had no energy to do the things you wanted to do, and the people around you refused to help you follow any of your dreams. You have it good, really.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Trade one addiction for another. Its worked best for me when i wanna stop something but your mileage may vary.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Spend your gaming time creating a kickstarter pre-alpha survival game with zombies or dinosaurs, or zombie dinosaurs! Then grab the cash and make a run for it, leaving players with nothing but a glorified digital demo.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Spend your gaming time creating a kickstarter pre-alpha survival game with zombies or dinosaurs, or zombie dinosaurs! Then grab the cash and make a run for it, leaving players with nothing but a glorified digital demo.


great idea


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Get rid of your current PC and get a cheap laptop? Make sure you're just able to play old games.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Build a forge in your home and start smithing weapons and armour.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Spend your gaming time creating a kickstarter pre-alpha survival game with zombies or dinosaurs, or zombie dinosaurs! Then grab the cash and make a run for it, leaving players with nothing but a glorified digital demo.


Rofl, this is both accurate and somewhat evil. But yeah, those are two things that get people stoked for what ever reason.


----------



## SoAwkard789 (Sep 10, 2015)

i feel ya. When I was younger, I could finish a game over and over. I would memorized the lines and still replay it no problemo. But now I play a new game a bit and then never come back to it. The only genre that I could keep coming back to is fighting games but even then I eventually get bored.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

When I was 22 I would play WoW all day and love it. But even super introverted and physically awkward me eventually found random things that I surprisingly like to do; Things like tennis or dancing in clubs. It took a lot of trial and error to find out what I liked exactly, but it was worth it.

Don't widely discount every other activity. There are so much different things to do outside that you are bound to find some activities that you like.


----------



## HALover9000 (Jun 12, 2015)

Are you playing with anyone online? It's usually more fun if you have a few friends to play with. Maybe try a different genre of game too. I understand though, I can only play for maybe half and hour before I need a break out of boredom/restlessness. I find I stay more interested in multiplayer first-person shooters though because they're mindless fun that I don't have to invest too much thought into, and you're playing with people so it feels less lonely.


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

Be obsessed with something else as much as you are with gaming. Try something new and put in the energy you put into gaming into something like sports, drawing, dancing, singing etc.

You don't have to give up gaming, but you can cut back on it with something else.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

What videos of college courses from iTunes university. Learn something that can help you make money later. 

As for gaming, you might want to go beyond the genres you're used to.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Play the new Baldurs Gate: Siege of Dragonspear that was just released.

There's even a mode for casuals called story mode where you experience all of the story with none of the game over screens(their words). Gotta love that hand holding bandwagon everyone is on these days. Lets help the casuals play hard games by not making it hard!


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Same here. Used to be a huge gamer. The follow the leader mentality when it comes to companies making games has turned me off. I only play fallout/ES and the mass effect trilogy anymore.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

I still play World of tanks for several hours a day (hit 40k battles just recently) but I really need some diversion because the game is getting a bit frustrating at the moment. But yes, I can't find other online games that I like to play for a long time and beside gaming I don't know what I should do. I absolutely hate going outside, then I would rather spend the whole day inside doing nothing.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Play the new Baldurs Gate: Siege of Dragonspear that was just released.
> 
> There's even a mode for casuals called story mode where you experience all of the story with none of the game over screens(their words). Gotta love that hand holding bandwagon everyone is on these days. Lets help the casuals play hard games by not making it hard!


It has a lot of negative reviews on Steam. Apparently it's full of bugs and the writing is bad. The writer is a woman... and a self proclaimed social justice warrior. She made a transgender party member. I'm not gonna touch this thing, even though I loved the BG games.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Talvisota said:


> I absolutely hate going outside, then I would rather spend the whole day inside doing nothing.


I'm the same


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

You don't hate all these things. You're not happy not because you've run out of things to amuse you, but you don't like something about yourself. So pick one thing to start, and make an effort.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aribeth said:


> It has a lot of negative reviews on Steam. Apparently it's full of bugs and the writing is bad. The writer is a woman... and a self proclaimed social justice warrior. She made a transgender party member. I'm not gonna touch this thing, even though I loved the BG games.


Interesting. Didn't read the reviews myself, but i figured a Baldur's Gate DLC after so many years, it might be a good thing. But if it's written by a feminist justice warrior clone then it might not be a good thing. I'll play it anyway just to see and read the review for giggles.

If it sucks i can always go back to Baldur's Gate Trilogy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OP if you don't enjoy anything maybe you should see a therapist if you haven't tried that already.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroy your computer


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

I gave up gaming because I felt as if I was wasting my time doing it but now I find myself gaming to keep my mind occupied. I don't get really into the storylines anymore (not that there is anything wrong with that, infact some of my awesome entertainment memories are indeed from gaming&stories etc), I also often use trainers now-a-days as I hate having to re-do stuff, but anyway the point is I found that if I just sat here not doing anything that I would get even more depressed and anxious so I suppose I don't see it as gaming anymore but more of a self-medication/control mechanism for my moods and mindset. I still do 'get my game on' but nothing like I used to be (ex Wow addiction, xbox360 gta4 online all the time, beat-em-ups, driving games, football, cod/bf etc everything!!). 
I could sit here and get depressed (which I do still get) or I can be not as depressed and do something to keep my mind occupied. Also just try to keep busy in general (bike ride for me if it's "clear" ie not-many people, try to watch some tv series's etc but again I had the same issue with this and films as I get with gaming) - Just try to keep busy OP and exercise, sun and fresh air really do help improve ones mood if it is do-able for you.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> I want to stop gaming but I don't know how. I literally have no other hobbies and I feel compelled to play them because it's better than watching paint dry. I don't even have patience for them anymore, if I get stuck somewhere for more than a minute I'll just look up a walkthrough or video... Sometimes I go for a day or two without playing anything and guess what? They were super boring days. Then I play something and I realize it's better than not playing anything, even if I don't enjoy it... :/ Being occupied with something does make time pass faster, after all...


If you really want to quit playing then smash the **** up, or sell it, and learn new things/hobbies.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Don't know, making music with your computer.
U can try Ableton Live for 30days, might enjoy this.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I used to do a lot of console gaming as a kid (NES and PS1). My friends tried to get me into PC gaming, but I couldn't get much into it, and now I don't have much interest in console. I have a few games on Steam but haven't played in forever.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

If you don't have a super-addictive personality like me, you could try WoW. That game is basically a time machine. Can get unhealthy really fast though, I know from experience.

Qutting gaming is a better idea though. I had a real existential crisis when I quit gaming too. Watching random stuff on internet all day sure got boring fast and I didn't want to do any outdoors stuff either so I picked up guitar and it helped. You progress really fast when you've got SAS-levels of free time.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Hikin said:


> If you don't have a super-addictive personality like me, you could try WoW. That game is basically a time machine. Can get unhealthy really fast though, I know from experience.
> 
> Qutting gaming is a better idea though. I had a real existential crisis when I quit gaming too. Watching random stuff on internet all day sure got boring fast and I didn't want to do any outdoors stuff either so I picked up guitar and it helped. You progress really fast when you've got SAS-levels of free time.


How did you learn guitar?


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> How did you learn guitar?


http://www.justinguitar.com/en/BC-000-BeginnersCourse.php

This guy's beginner's course is quite comprehensive and he teaches everything you need to know, from rhytm stuff to chords. It's both text and video too which is nice. I didn't follow it all the way because I'm lazy when it comes to learning from someone else, I started learning by myself after a while.


----------



## hatred89 (Nov 6, 2014)

I think, about 5 years ago, I experienced the same situation as OP did. Games didn't satisfy me anymore and I didn't have any patience for them. But not for the same reason because I was generally passive at that time period, I didn't do anything at all. But it sounds like you need a serious break from gaming. Finding a new amazing game could peak your interest again, but as I read from you, you've played most (if not all) of the games you're interested in. I could recommend some good titles for you if you wanted, though.

I've loved gaming for almost two decades now and I don't see this interest going away anytime soon. I may not be as enthusiastic like when I was 17-19, but I still get my pants wet near a release of a game I've waited for a long while. I love this little hobby for different reasons nowadays.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Its a hard addiction to beat I still game everyday but im find ways to break away and its slowly working.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I had game addiction about 6 years ago with runescape i had to play even if i was bored of it i end up using a getting my account banned quit for 3 years then i was bored all time after work watched movies that just made me depressed

Best way to beat it is to occupy your mind with something else or you will end up going back


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Play Dark Souls with me. I'll praise your sun.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Sprocketjam said:


> Play Dark Souls with me. I'll praise your sun.


Pirates like me can't play online =D


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

pied vert said:


> You don't hate all these things. You're not happy not because you've run out of things to amuse you, but you don't like something about yourself. So pick one thing to start, and make an effort.


That's pretty profound, I think. Definitely worth considering, OP.
I myself have considered that, in my case, a deep part of me doesn't hate a particular hobby, rather I hate the fact that I'm neglecting my emotional needs. As a result, I start to demand that the game fulfills those needs and when it doesn't (which it usually doesn't) I feel more neglected, more miserable. Then again, sometimes I genuinely hate gaming. It's easy to get stuck in your ways, seeing as how we're creatures of habit, but when life goes on sometimes you need to adapt your interest, regardless of whether or not you truly don't enjoy them anymore...

My advice to you, OP, is to try developing proud habits one baby step at a time. Pursue any and every (even slight) interest with a behavior so easy to do that it doesn't overwhelm you or feel too out of place early on. My theory is that each baby step brings you closer to "habitualizing" a better distraction for you (I say "theory" because I don't practice what I preach. So what do I know?)


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Games bore me. I don't know, read a book, watch a movie, watch a show, get a boyfriend/girlfriend.


----------

